# Ft Pickens Bait and tackle ???



## mcfay (Feb 19, 2014)

I will be coming to Ft. Pickens for several days the the first week of April. About to bust a cog to get some lines in the water. We will be coming in on I-10 headed west and down to Pickens. Can anybody give me a suggestion on a good bait/tackle shop I may pass on the way in. Thanks


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Hot spots b/t. They are on the beach, across the toll plaza. You'll pass the dolphin water tanks it is just past there on right side.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Plus 1 on hot spots bait and tackle.


----------

